# temporalis, bleekeri, and pearsei



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

temporalis









bleekeri









pearsei


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Excellent pics.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I really like that bleekeri man, sweet fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

All unique and impressive fish! How big is the temp?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

acestro said:


> All unique and impressive fish! How big is the temp?
> [snapback]1157351[/snapback]​


Thanks. It is about 5 to 6".


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mauls said:


> I really like that bleekeri man, sweet fish
> [snapback]1157259[/snapback]​


same here


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mauls said:


> I really like that bleekeri man, sweet fish
> [snapback]1157259[/snapback]​


me too, he is great!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The bleekeri is awsome


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Very unique fish. I sure haven't seen fish like these before. Definitely not your average petsmart fish and that temporalis is beautiful.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Nice pics 
Especially the bleekeri


----------

